
College students are overestimating how much they can make after graduation - smaili
https://listwithclever.com/real-estate-blog/college-student-salary-expectations-study/
======
ninedays
In my experience, private schools are responsible because they say "you will
make X per year when you'll graduate" and they can charge insane tuition fees
because of it. Once the student is in debt and has now graduated, he realises
that he makes less than what the school advertised while being in debt. All
these young people freshly graduated already took a mental toll before even
beginning their career.

------
wrong_variable
In other news ...

"borrower are optimist, lenders are pessimists"

If many of these students are left depressed due to unmet expectations it
drags the whole economy down - as they cut back on spending.

I feel like inflation would be a good thing, to reduce their debt burden while
meeting their physiological expectation.

It would also help everybody if the dollar was weakened ( expect the very rich
20% of americans ).

------
cascom
I’d be more interested in seeing this adjusted for school quality and class
rank/gpa don’t think you can compare without that

